# Canister Filters for 240 gal tank



## apz (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking for some advice on canister filters for a large tank(240 gal). Have read Fluval is excellent but also Eheim. I would really appreciate views on this - ease of use, cleaning, and reliability - many thanks


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

You'll get a lot of differing advice on Fluvals. I don't mind their 05 series of canisters as much, but their FX5 filter is a monster, and easy to use as well. It's a little pricey, but you get a metric ton of filtration capacity. The Eheims are wonderful filters as well, and you certainly get your money's worth with them. It's all a matter of what's available to you and what your budget is.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would combine a wet/dry with a canister filter. That's a monster of a tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The Eheim pro series are supposedly one of the best,but kinda pricey.They do have a wet/dry capabillity if i read correctly.Then again,on a planted tank forum,i have read a brand,the sunsun,supposedly made almost identical to the fluvals,at a fourth the cost.Its definately worth looking into if you would like to save money.Just be sure whatever you choose find reviews on many different sites and read them thoroughly.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Id go with a eheim pro 3 2080 on there or the new pro series wet/dry+canister

I use a 2080 pro 3 on my 210g discus with a magnum 350 as a polisher and a sealife systems aquapro 400 wet/dry sump with twin model 12(1200gph) pumps on it.

I did the comparing months ago, the eheim is ALOT more filtration then a fluval for relatively the same price.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I have fluval Fx5, its a great filter just fill all the basket with bio rings, dont use the filter pads becuase they get clogged quick and you need to change them like every 7 days. I like the self prime feature, it makes it easier when your doing maintence.


----------



## apz (Jan 16, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Id go with a eheim pro 3 2080 on there or the new pro series wet/dry+canister
> 
> I use a 2080 pro 3 on my 210g discus with a magnum 350 as a polisher and a sealife systems aquapro 400 wet/dry sump with twin model 12(1200gph) pumps on it.
> 
> I did the comparing months ago, the eheim is ALOT more filtration then a fluval for relatively the same price.


Thank you so much - can you give me a little more explanation on what the magnum 350 is and what the term 350 as a polisher means?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Penguin 350 I believe.

Nothing will be cheap for filtering this tank and if you want to go planted substrate/lighting etc. will not be cheap either. I guess you knew all of this.


----------

